
Automated Formal Verification for the Security of Ethereum Smart Contracts - arthurgervais
http://www.securify.ch
======
hiq
Kudos! More examples would be welcome to prove how useful this can be
(especially in contrast to Oyente), I guess you'll add some with the full
release.

------
andreolf
That's awesome! I wonder if you guys will go all in and extend the trial
version... Great work and keep rocking!

~~~
arthurgervais
Thanks, we do have a full version ready for pilot customers.

